# New Young Man



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

And what an adorable young man he is. Congrats on the new little guy.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

@LoriF thank you


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

What a little cutie!!! Congrats


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_Ooh...he's cute!! :thumbsup:
_


_Enjoy!!_
:runninghorse2:_..._


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

What a cutie!


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Thank you!  So far I think I've won him over with neck scratches and rubs lol, he left his mom to come right over for them once he realized I wasn't scary.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Who doesn't love a baby! And this one is just adorable. So what are your plans for him?


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Trail riding, liberty work, heck maybe one day I'll learn how to drive a team and pair him with his full sister. He's also absolutely being gelded though.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

First Pic: He was shaking his head
Second Pic: He'd taken off and I tried to get a picture of the bucks, but ended up with this shot
Third Pic: Feeding Time
Fourth Pic: Hiding behind mommy
Fifth Pic: Started calling him over after giving him a pet then walking away and he came straight over without mommy
Sixth Pic: Getting scratches and rubs


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Handsome little guy!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh my what a handsome little guy!! His face is perfect and he looks so smart 


Congratulations on your new colt!!

:loveshower:


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Thank you! I'm going to see him tomorrow, worked the last two days so I didn't get any Ozzy time. He's also got his brand new black halter on now which he looks super sharp in. And realized the other day, he was born July 4th, he's a Fourth of July baby (I'm Canadian, but still pretty cool). So I think since he's red with white markings, that his tack and adult halter colour should be Royal Blue  lol


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

@AnitaAnne I think he's going to be a quick learner, he looks like he's always thinking about something and has that intelligent eye.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

*More Pictures*

Ozzy got his own set of brushes due to Greenhawk having their grooming packages on sale. Decided his colour is going to be Royal Blue. And I'd say he thoroughly enjoys being brushed.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

What a sweet face!

Subbing so I can follow him, as I am a few other cutie-patootie babies


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

He's super cute and he knows it I think lol, went over again tonight to just brush him. Working on teaching him that just because I'm making him feel good doesn't mean he should return the favor when I'm brushing or scratching him, but I think he's starting to realize what I want. This is my first colt, as I've only had fillies when I've bought foals/weanlings before, so I'm making sure he has manners before the boys descend lol.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

After two nights of 12 hour shifts I need a little Ozzy time, so I went out after getting some sleep and did a little work with him. Getting him used to the lead rope and a bit of pressure now. I was expecting resistance and a few fights, but the total opposite happened!  My good boy gave to the pressure of the halter with the rope attached, backed up when I applied pressure, and picked up all four feet without a fight or a lot of coxing. So he was rewarded with lots of scratches and a good brushing. Now just to teach him that my phone in my back pocket is not a toy that he should try and remove from said pocket lol.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

He is really something special!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

He is just so dang cute, glad that you are enjoying him so much.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh my goodness! He is stunning! Love his face! And I think Royal Blue will look awesome on him! Congrats!


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Thank you  and honestly I've never really been a fan of chestnuts before, but I bought him because he's so easy going. Now the color's kind of growing on me lol. I do want to say that I'd contribute his manners and easy going attitude towards handling to the breeder who always puts a good start on her foals from the beginning. I'm also not going to over do working with him, just basic ground manners and feet handling so when he's bigger it's not such a wrestling match to get anything done with him.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Paintedponies1992 said:


> Thank you  and honestly I've never really been a fan of chestnuts before, but I bought him because he's so easy going. Now the color's kind of growing on me lol. I do want to say that I'd contribute his manners and easy going attitude towards handling to the breeder who always puts a good start on her foals from the beginning. I'm also not going to over do working with him, just basic ground manners and feet handling so when he's bigger it's not such a wrestling match to get anything done with him.


I love a red horse! He is my favorite color and such a handsome one too!! 

Will enjoy watching him grow up


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

@AnitaAnne I think the amount of chrome on him helps, it's mostly the chestnut/sorrels with no white on them . I wish I could upload videos, my mom got some nice videos of working with Ozzy tonight, but I'll try and see if I can take some screen shots from the videos.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What a darling! look at how curious he is! priceless!


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm back from my camping trip and went out to see Ozzy last night. He's starting to shed his baby coat and starting to graze on grass like his dame. I can't wait to get him home though! XD


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm also starting to see a few socks now, and crossing fingers that he gets more than one because I love me some chrome! lol


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

What a cutie-patootie! 

He was doll when he was born and still is


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

He is exactly 1 month and 21 days old today and already starting to get his milk coat around his muzzle and eyes.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

He gets more handsome by the day ---- and his mom sure is a beauty!


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

I should post a picture of his full sister, had someone confuse her with a Friesian once lol


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

The more I see of this colt the better I like him! I think you got a really nice horse


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I agree. I really like how he is turning out.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks guys  He did get into a bit of trouble a couple days ago, became stuck in the stall and scraped up over his eyes and behind his ears, along with a few bumps and bruises. The breeder was quiet upset, I think she thought I'd be upset, but you can't bubble wrap horses - even if I want to sometimes - and it's a long ways from his heart so I'm not upset. Just have to work on him letting me touch his ears again because they were a bit sore after he did it and the breeder is keeping it clean and doctored up, so he's a little iffy about being touched there right now, he is letting me stroke his ears again but he's making sure I'm not going to doctor him lol. He's become quiet a suck when I go to visit him, but lessening on trying to groom me after deterring him from it early on. Haven't been doing too much with him while he's sore since I don't want to unintentionally hurt him and have him associated picking up his feet and leading with pain.


----------

